# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  PIÑA GOLDEN PUERTO MALDONADO

## vlima

Buenas tardes al todo el foro.
Venimos trabajando actualmente con productores de piña Golden y estamos en la búsqueda de clientes de volúmenes pequeños por ahora (2-5toneladas semanales) que estén ubicados en Cuzco, Puno o Apurimac. 
Contacto: vhlimapimentel@gmail.com 
Victor LImaTemas similares: REQUERIMIENTO DE PIÑA GOLDEN PIÑA GOLDEN VENDEMOS GRANO SECO CACAO CONVENCIONAL, en Puerto Maldonado - Madre de Dios. Artículo: Empresarios de Lima, Piura y Puerto Maldonado recibirán capacitación para exportar a Brasil Inconstitucionalidad de los Decretos Legislativos N° 977 y 978 (Amazonía) en Puerto Maldonado, Madre de Dios

----------

